# BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS: LOS JARDINES



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS: LOS JARDINES*

Siguiendo con la saga de barrios Y/o urbanizaciones Trujillanas esta vez le toca a los Jardines, seguro muchos les suena el nombre pues en esta Urb. se esta construyendo el Open Plaza "Los Jardines"...
Los Jardines se encuentra al norte de la ciudad de Trujillo.










*Av. Salvador Lara.*


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

se ve bastante tranquilo. 
si pones un mapita seria mas facil de saber en que parte de trujillo esta.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Espera busco un mapa


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Super chèvere esa urbanizaciòn!!!

Me encantan las fotos y no se porqué me diò un aire de Surco!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chevere libidio ! Que tal caminata nos mandamos esedia ah ! Por eso la falla del miguel16 no quiso venir con nosotros, el flojonazo...

Los Jardines es una urb. con mucho potencial, futura "víctima" del boom inmobiliario y ya lo es del boom comercial/retail.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

dra.naths said:


> se ve bastante tranquilo.
> si pones un mapita seria mas facil de saber en que parte de trujillo esta.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se ve simpatikòn, Los Jardines ... solo no me gustò la casa de la penùltima foto. Salu2 Libi


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

Segun el mapa los jardines se encuentra en la parte nor-este de la ciudad, aunque más tirando pa el este, y haber alguien que me saque de la duda..la zona ubicada al frente del futuro jardines open plaza al otro lado de la av. america, tambien pertenece a los jardines?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

jvc33 said:


> Segun el mapa los jardines se encuentra en la parte nor-este de la ciudad, aunque más tirando pa el este, y haber alguien que me saque de la duda..la zona ubicada al frente del futuro jardines open plaza al otro lado de la av. america, tambien pertenece a los jardines?


Esta entre el norte y este.....pero generalmente lo toman como la zona norte..... al frente del Open Plaza (cruzando la Av. América)solo una pequeña parte es los Jardines lo otro es considerado ya otra zona (no se su nombre), mas no es los Jardines.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buena thread libidito, una zona tranquila!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Chevere libidio ! Que tal caminata nos mandamos esedia ah ! Por eso la falla del miguel16 no quiso venir con nosotros, el flojonazo...
> 
> Los Jardines es una urb. con mucho potencial, futura "víctima" del boom inmobiliario y ya lo es del boom comercial/retail.


:bash: JAJAJJAJA ahora ya no te puedo decir nada hno:

JAJAJA mentiraa... roshi! te pasasss. Tu sabes que no fui por estudios !

buenas fotos libidito! esta zona con el nuevo mall se arreglara todavia mas, siempre esas empresas se comprometen a mejorar parques y jardines !


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me encantan las urbanizaciones de Trujillo  son muy lindas en su mayoria.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> :bash: JAJAJJAJA ahora ya no te puedo decir nada hno:
> 
> JAJAJA mentiraa... roshi! te pasasss. Tu sabes que no fui por estudios !
> 
> buenas fotos libidito! esta zona con el nuevo mall se arreglara todavia mas, siempre esas empresas se comprometen a mejorar parques y jardines !


Si claroooo por estudios....en serio esperamos que para la proxima estés presente  y gracias a todos por sus comentarios.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

No hay mas fotos???


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

los jardines es un barrio tranquilo y agradable... ahora tendra su power center, tara mas cotizado


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> No hay mas fotos???


Pues de ahi ya no


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Mis aportes !

Una que otra foto casi se repite con las de libido, pero hay nuevas también, que son mas...

Por av. 9 de Octubre


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, la ultima se ve muy bien.


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

Increible como ha pasado el tiempo recuerdo que en mi epoca de colegial a comienzos de los 90's habia una parte de esta avenida que aun no estaba pavimentada, esta zona es bien tranquila ideal para una caminata, aunque ahora ya no se llame 9 de octubre sino salvador lara (corrijanme si me equivoco) aunque todavia no es muy conocido con ese nombre


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Asi es mi estimado, se llama ahora av Salvador Lara, pero la mayoria le sigue llamando av. 9 de Octubre.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

No pues chicos!!, tomen fotos a las calles completas. Por favor, buenas las fotos pero traigan más fotos, no hagan threads tan liliputienses. 

¿Fotos de la berma central? :lol:, :nuts: pense que te referias a una zona mucho más al norte. Me lie por que una amiga que vive en otro distrito del norte me dijo que contruian no sé que, pero me equivoque, tan solo esta a un par de km del centro.


----------

